# State Inspection warning came on and guess what ?



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

At 19,000 miles, I see the SoS logo on my dash so I went into the dealer to have it inspected promptly.

The SA said she will take care of it herself. So she goes in the car and goes into the iDrive control and resets the state inspection logo.

She said California does not need inspections ? 

Off I go in 1 minute! :thumbup:

What was that all about ? 

Why does California "ignore" the inspections ? :dunno:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Pat_X5 said:


> At 19,000 miles, I see the SoS logo on my dash so I went into the dealer to have it inspected promptly.
> 
> The SA said she will take care of it herself. So she goes in the car and goes into the iDrive control and resets the state inspection logo.
> 
> ...


Probably a milelage-related issue. Not required in WA state (modeled on CA) for 1st two years.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

It was 4 years for new cars in NJ. Last year it became 5 years of no inspection.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pat_X5 said:


> Why does California "ignore" the inspections ? :dunno:


That inspection alert can be set to any date you want...chances are it was either set by accident by your dealer at delivery or not set at the right threshold. I know mine was set by the dealer to the 2-yr anniversary of my in-service date, which corresponds to when our bi-annual emissions inspections are due in Maryland. It's more of a secondary reminder in my case though, since the State also sends out an inspection reminder/form and the inspection has to be done at a State facility, not at the dealer.

Graham


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Some states require a vehicle inspection (Rhode Island is one IIRC) every couple of years.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Every year in MA. I find that reminder very helpful.


----------

